# Top 30 Single GPU Systems of TPU



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 18, 2011)

Rules:


1. Futuremark 3DMark05, 06, Vantage are the benchmarks of choice.


2. Any cpu configuration can be used (single or dual socket or more), but all runs must be done with identical hardware. 


3. Single gpu: this excludes dual gpu single cards and crossfire/sli configurations. (price is not a factor). If you have a mutliple GPU system, you must disable SLi/Crossfire so that only one of your GPU's is used for the benchmarks.


4. No physx drivers (or they must have the ppu disabled if you insist on using current drivers) 


5. Other lists will not dictate your participation or inclusion in this list. Ex: Feel free to take out hardware to meet the requirements without fear of removal once you add the hardware back into the system. 


6. ORB Result is "REQUIRED" (Screen Shot with Link Showing Counts)
How to: Register a Free ORB account


7. If you already out of the top 30 list, and have updated scores, you need to re submit all scores.

8. MAKE SURE YOUR SYSTEM SPECS ARE UP TO DATE, so i dont have to chase you down for more information if needed


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 18, 2011)

Rank|Name|CPU Model / Speed|Video Card / Speed |3Dmark 05 | 3Dmark 06 | Vantage | Total Score
1 | Earthdog | i7 3930K @ 4.7Ghz | GTX580 951/1052 | 40222 | 34559 | 33521 | 108302
2 | DOM | i7 2600K @ 5.0Ghz | GTX570 900/1100 | 45037 | 34458 | 28302 | 107797
3 | 20mmrain | i7 2700K @ 4.5 | GTX580 865/1002 | 40573 | 31415 | 28022 | 100010
4 | christhegreat | i5 2500K @ 4.4Ghz | HD6950 850/1250 | 37453 | 28347 | 21543 | 87343
5 | jlewis02 | i7 930 @ 4.0 | HD5850 765/1125 | 30630 | 23824 | 18346 | 72800 
6 | cheesy99 | Phenom II X4 @ 3.5 | Geforce 7025 | 6 | 0 | 0 | 6


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 18, 2011)

First on the list means this will genuinely be the fastest System on TPU for a very short period of time http://3dmark.com/3dm03/6435585

now we wait to see who can beat this incredibly high score

(Since they made physx runs invalid in vantage thats one of the best scores i have)

EDIT:That's a Geforce 7025 at 1MHZ not the rig in my system specs, the specs are on the 3dmark page, the CPU is a 555BE at 900MHZ
sorry about the incorrect system specs, i forgot number 8


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 18, 2011)

U should say single CPU too, or we keep EVGA SR 2 out.


----------



## jlewis02 (Nov 19, 2011)

Do we need a screenshot or just the orb link?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 19, 2011)

either or


----------



## jlewis02 (Nov 19, 2011)

I cant get 3dmark03 to work right it shows the first test then goes black and I get a score of 160,000+ everytime I know my pc is not that fast something is jacked somewhere.I get a system info error at the end telling me to update to the new one but I already did 3dmark05 and vantage work fine.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 19, 2011)

Removed 03.


----------



## jlewis02 (Nov 19, 2011)

lol it is old


----------



## jlewis02 (Nov 19, 2011)

Im redownloading 06 and 11 then I will post all of them at the same time


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 19, 2011)

sounds good,i have a feeling you will be number one


----------



## jlewis02 (Nov 19, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> sounds good,i have a feeling you will be number one



For a short time


----------



## DOM (Nov 19, 2011)

See if I have time to post something tonight


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 19, 2011)

im still downloading as well,will prolly run them while the wife is shopping tommorow morning


----------



## jlewis02 (Nov 19, 2011)

Runs were all run back to back settings are how I game all driver settings stock card at stock 765/1125.
3dmark05=30630
http://3dmark.com/3dm05/5420661
3dmark06=23824
http://3dmark.com/3dm06/16236030
Vantage=18346
http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3663056


----------



## DOM (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm not even home yet just getting out of work


----------



## 20mmrain (Nov 19, 2011)

*Specs:*
Intel i7 2700K @ 4.5Ghz Offset -3.5 Max voltage 1.288
Asus P8Z68-V Pro Gen 3
G.Skill Sniper 1866 Mhz 9-10-9-28-2T
Intel X-25 80GB
Western Digital 500GB Black Caviar
Cooler Master Silent PRO 1000Watt PSU
EVGA GTX 580 SLI *(SLI Disabled in Benchmark + PPU Disabled) *
*Vantage GPU Clocks 865/1730/1002 
3DMark06 GPU Clocks  853/1706/1002*
Windows 7 64Bit Home Premium

*3Dmark06 Score 31415*
*3Dmark Vantage P28022*

*Will Be back with 3Dmark05*

Links.....
http://3dmark.com/3dm06/16236091
3Dmark06
http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3663121?pcmVantageResults=0&dm06Results=1&dm11Results=1&dmVantageResults=2&pcm05Results=0&requestIpAddressCountryCode=US&pcm7Results=0&page=%2F3dmv%2F36
3Dmark Vantage

Picks....




*3Dmark06*



*3DmarkVantage * 



*3DmarkVantage*


----------



## 20mmrain (Nov 19, 2011)

Sorry for the double post but I updated with 3Dmark05 as well

Also sorry jlewis02 I had to take the top spot conservatively room for more still 

Clocks 865/1730/1002

*3Dmark05 Score 40573* 

Link....
http://3dmark.com/3dm05/5420665?page=%2F3dm05%2F5420665%3Fkey%3DvJMAxpZgO-BsHad-mZLPQQ&show_ads=true&requestIpAddressCountryCode=US&pcmVantageResults=0&dm06Results=1&dm11Results=1&dmVantageResults=3&pcm05Results=0&requestIpAddressCountryCode=US&pcm7Results=0&page=%2Fresults&show_ads=false&dm03Results=0&dm05Results=0

Pic...


----------



## 20mmrain (Nov 21, 2011)

come on guys this it??? lets go


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 21, 2011)

3dmark11??????????????????


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 21, 2011)

Okay I'm in now xD

-System Spec-
Intel i5 2500k @ 4.4ghz
P8P67 Evo
8GB ram 1600mhz
HD6950 1go @ 850/1250 (only 50mhz more on the GPU for now)

3dmark 2005: 37453
3dmark 2006: 28347
3dmark Vantage: P21543

having problem with 3dmark 2005, it gives me an error, so I'll check that xD


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 21, 2011)

Wait unril an SR-2 comes out of the closet to trounce 06 and Vantage... Im posting scores in a few minutes.


----------



## DOM (Nov 21, 2011)

EarthDog said:


> Wait unril an SR-2 comes out of the closet to trounce 06 and Vantage... Im posting scores in a few minutes.



its almost been an hr what happened 

mine are installed just been lazy


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 21, 2011)

05 is giving me fits.. But dont worry, I will hold first for as least as long as it takes someone to read my post and run the benchmarks...... hang tight.

05 still kicked me where it hurt... oh well.

05: *40222*
http://3dmark.com/3dm05/5421053


06: *34559*
http://3dmark.com/3dm06/16242378


Vantage: *33521*
http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3668976


Total: *108302*


----------



## DOM (Nov 21, 2011)

just testing comps been on all day been playing bf3... and did the oc in windows


----------



## 20mmrain (Nov 21, 2011)

EarthDog a score of 108000 not bad... Really a nice score but I wouldn't call that trouncing just just... I can meet that or get close to it.... Well I am gonna have to at least try when I get home tonight 

Also Nice 107000 score from DOM .... now here we go the completion is starting to take off..... Now All we need is for Athlon to post these scores.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 21, 2011)

I dont have an SR-2. THAT is what I said would trounce 06/vantage scores due to how their score is calculated. 

Currently I have a terrible 3930K...

I could score better, especially in 05, if I dropped in my 2600k (5.3Ghz just on water).


----------



## DOM (Nov 21, 2011)

EarthDog said:


> I dont have an SR-2. THAT is what I said would trounce 06/vantage scores due to how their score is calculated.
> 
> Currently I have a terrible 3930K...
> 
> I could score better, especially in 05, if I dropped in my 2600k (5.3Ghz just on water).


i can do x55 with ht off for 05 

x56 i need the SS


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 21, 2011)

updated the list,looking good


----------



## freakshow (Nov 21, 2011)

am i allowed to use beta drivers?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 21, 2011)

sure


----------



## freakshow (Nov 21, 2011)

-System Spec-
Intel i7 920 @ 3.7ghz
Gigabyte X58A-UD3R
10GB ram 1488mhz
Evga GTX 480 @ 830/2000 (Beta Drivers 285.79)

3dmark 2005: 31558
3dmark 2006: 24360
3dmark Vantage: P22246


----------



## freakshow (Nov 21, 2011)

20mmrain said:


> Sorry for the double post but I updated with 3Dmark05 as well
> 
> Also sorry jlewis02 I had to take the top spot conservatively room for more still
> 
> ...




are we allowed to use physx?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 21, 2011)

read rule 4


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 21, 2011)

DOM said:


> i can do x55 with ht off for 05
> 
> x56 i need the SS


You sir, have a gem... Im tempted to throw my 2600k/mobo back on the bench and beat on it before it goes out the door. Its either that or the 3930k goes under the single stage... to press on and get better scores out of 05.


----------



## DOM (Nov 21, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> read rule 4


his saying 20mm has it on for vantage 



EarthDog said:


> You sir, have a gem... Im tempted to throw my 2600k/mobo back on the bench and beat on it before it goes out the door. Its either that or the 3930k goes under the single stage... to press on and get better scores out of 05.


its not a gem  wish it did 6ghz lol


----------



## 20mmrain (Nov 21, 2011)

I never had PhysX enabled ..... where did you get that???? Also look at my scores...if I had PhysX enabled I would be over 35K on my card. I disabled PPU


----------



## DOM (Nov 21, 2011)

gpu-z shows its on lol 

and i dont think it matters with the new ver of vantage cuz even if i have it on score isnt high


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 21, 2011)

DOM said:


> gpu-z shows its on lol
> 
> and i dont think it matters with the new ver of vantage cuz even if i have it on score isnt high



There was an update a few months ago which made vantage not use physx by default


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 21, 2011)

Correct ^^.

You can also tell by his CPU scores that its not enabled. Those look to be spot on for the clockspeed.


----------



## freakshow (Nov 21, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> read rule 4



i had it disabled




> There was an update a few months ago which made vantage not use physx by default



i didnt know that lol


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 22, 2011)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Okay I'm in now xD
> 
> -System Spec-
> Intel i5 2500k @ 4.4ghz
> ...



here it is: 87343pts


----------



## DOM (Nov 23, 2011)

some new scores


----------



## HammerON (Nov 23, 2011)

Might have to join this little party


----------



## dipsta (Dec 15, 2011)

Are we still playing? I wanna have a go


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 15, 2011)

I hope so... Hasnt been updated in almost a month though..


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 15, 2011)

I will have my go when my 8GB of ram shows up from newegg. I know I only have a 5850 but I wanna see what max scores I can get out of it when OCing to 5.3Ghz


----------



## DOM (Dec 15, 2011)

I got me a 580 lighting and some scores forgot about this thread


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 15, 2011)

Greaaaaaat. Going to make me work to keep 1st place ehh?

Good thing the 3930k's are going under DI next week ..bring it DOM!


----------



## DOM (Dec 15, 2011)

EarthDog said:


> Greaaaaaat. Going to make me work to keep 1st place ehh?
> 
> Good thing the 3930k's are going under DI next week ..bring it DOM!


I should be 1st but my.scores haven't been updated


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 15, 2011)

True. Damn.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 15, 2011)

yeah i gotta update this. If i can figure out where i left off


----------



## DOM (Dec 16, 2011)

Update me


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 16, 2011)

Score list updated

DOM: need ORB links for your last run


----------



## HammerON (Dec 16, 2011)

I am out I had to disable both loops due to problems after one year.  All air cooled at the current moment. I am looking at the new X79 motherboards and might just have to upgrade to the ASUS Rampage Extreme IV...


----------



## DOM (Dec 17, 2011)

AthlonX2 said:


> Score list updated
> 
> DOM: need ORB links for your last run



Aww man I got no net on my benching rig


----------



## MetalRacer (Feb 7, 2012)

05: 46287

http://3dmark.com/3dm05/5430594







06: 38885

http://3dmark.com/3dm06/16394369






Vantage: 44934

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3814195


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 7, 2012)

Dayum!


----------



## DOM (Feb 7, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> Dayum!


 To bad I can't play still no orb or net on the garage 

@ metal why are the clocks lower on 05,06 ?


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 7, 2012)

Wireless!


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 7, 2012)

You guy's still use 1280 x 1024 for testing? I thought by now with the tech you could run higher res'  

Can 3dmark be had for free or is it still a pay to play proggy?


----------



## DOM (Feb 7, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> Wireless!



Buy me one LOL


----------



## MetalRacer (Feb 7, 2012)

DOM said:


> To bad I can't play still no orb or net on the garage
> 
> @ metal why are the clocks lower on 05,06 ?



Sometimes less is more.


----------



## DOM (Feb 7, 2012)

MetalRacer said:


> Sometimes less is more.



Huh LOL I got higher scores at higher clocks but not sure if u wanna put it in ln2 

Only one I can't beat you on is vantage even on ln2


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 7, 2012)

Nobody want's to answer my question's?


----------



## DOM (Feb 7, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> Nobody want's to answer my question's?



Read the op tells you what you have to do don't be lazy like me  lol


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 7, 2012)

DOM said:


> Read the op tells you what you have to do don't be lazy like me  lol



I can't help it, it's my nature  So 3dmark is free but what about resolution's? I'm on my back up rig so no benching with it, wouldn't be doing anything untill i get my main back up n' running. Not interested in taking any posistion's, just some stress testing and a general performance idea


----------



## yogurt_21 (Feb 7, 2012)

apparently there aren't even 30 single gpu systems on tpu. lol

guess its too much work for most people to enter.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 7, 2012)

This place is n00b central, not benching central.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Feb 7, 2012)

Blass-feemur!!!

Nah, you are probably right. I don't have the patience to bench like you. I just check for stability and use my rig for what I want, not what others want to see. 

It is cool to see what you all are capable of though and the discussion. So I say, OC on!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2012)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Blass-feemur!!!
> 
> Nah, you are probably right. I don't have the patience to bench like you. I just check for stability and use my rig for what I want, not what others want to see.
> 
> It is cool to see what you all are capable of though and the discussion. So I say, OC on!



Be careful what you say, benching can get addictive.  I had my fair share of benching, but stopped because I didn't have money for any crazy cooling setups.  After a while of benching on air/water, you find your limitations and it gets frustrating.


----------



## DOM (Feb 7, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Be careful what you say, benching can get addictive.  I had my fair share of benching, but stopped because I didn't have money for any crazy cooling setups.  After a while of benching on air/water, you find your limitations and it gets frustrating.



theres a Enthusiast League for guys that dont use sub zero cooling

looks like your already in it so you can still oc and help get some more points for the team  

http://hwbot.org/user/chicken_patty/

idk why i didnt think of telling you hwbot changed for guys like you 

there 3 leagues now Pro OC, Xtreme OC, and Enthusiast League


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 7, 2012)

D: We need links to our scores?


----------



## SonDa5 (Mar 3, 2012)

Vantage p28,502

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3934951;jsessionid=1r8z16pkap2y6449arq3xwxe

3dMark06  36,242
http://3dmark.com/3dm06/16505981


3Dmark05 
44687 3DMarks 
http://3dmark.com/3dm05/5438688


Intel 2500k and MSI TFIII PE/OC GTX 560 ti 448.  Speed vary from benchmark to benchmark but in general 2500k 5GHZ and MSI TFIII PE/OC GTX 560 ti 448 1080/2250/2160


----------



## SonDa5 (Mar 15, 2012)

This thread dead?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 15, 2012)

do you want it to be dead? if not ill update it


----------



## SonDa5 (Mar 15, 2012)

I want it to be updated.   I added my scores.


----------



## SonDa5 (Apr 8, 2012)

MetalRacer said:


> Vantage: 44934
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3814195
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120206/712106.jpg



Looks like your score is artificially increased like what the old Vantage version used to do for NVIDIA cards with PhysX enabled.  Also the link to your score shows that PPU is not disabled.

I don't think  your score qualifies as a True score for this list because of PPU being enabled.

Try to disable PPU then run the benchmark again.


----------



## DOM (Apr 8, 2012)

What's ppu ?


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 8, 2012)

Physics Processing Unit.

@ Sonda - Its not enabled, thats 3930k love right there buddy. 6c/12t of goodness. PhysX shows not enabled... not to mention its an AMD card that doesnt dupport PhysX in the first place. The score is fine.


----------



## erocker (Apr 8, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> Looks like your score is artificially increased like what the old Vantage version used to do for NVIDIA cards with PhysX enabled.  Also the link to your score shows that PPU is not disabled.
> 
> I don't think  your score qualifies as a True score for this list because of PPU being enabled.
> 
> Try to disable PPU then run the benchmark again.



Considering this thread doesn't seem to get updated I don't see the point at all.


----------



## SonDa5 (Apr 8, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> Physics Processing Unit.
> 
> @ Sonda - Its not enabled, thats 3930k love right there buddy. 6c/12t of goodness. PhysX shows not enabled... not to mention its an AMD card that doesnt dupport PhysX in the first place. The score is fine.




The detailed link to the score shows it being enabled while the valid scores for the NVIDIA card scores are supposed to be disabled to be valid.

Seems like an update is due for Vantage to make this a fair game again.  I'm sure if enough people complain future mark will make it fair again like they did for AMD when people complained of NVIDIA PPU being an unfair advantage.


Yeah.. this thread does seem dead.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 9, 2012)

Its a shame I have to say this now in a dead thread... LOL!

Again, the score is JUST FINE.  Linked is my 7950 with 3930k at 4.5GHz. Notice my CPU score is in the ballpark? Again AMD GPU = NO PPU. That score is fine. Vantage was updated to have PPU disabled by default quite a while ago. Notice it says PPU USED = False?

http://hwbot.org/submission/2248485...tage___performance_radeon_hd_7950_40452_marks


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 9, 2012)

3DMARK05






3DMARK06





3DMARK VANTAGE





Not the fastest system out there but it gets the job done, well with the games I have at the moment anyway.


----------

